# Appraisal: Compaq Armada Laptop PCs



## KSIMP88

*Armada 1:*

Compaq Armada M700 http://www.notebooksale.ru/img/cpqm700super.jpg
PIII 500MHz
No RAM
10GB HDD
AC Charger/Adapter
Bad battery and DVD drive, no Floppy, Bad Eraser head pointer

*Armada 2:*

Compaq Armada M700 http://www.notebooksale.ru/img/cpqm700super.jpg
PIII 500MHz
32*MB RAM
10GB HDD
AC Charger/Adapter
Bad Battery and DVD Drive, no Floppy


----------



## aaa

80, 100


----------



## pcharouz

40, 60


----------



## KSIMP88

I edited the specs... I miscalculated the RAM and the eraser head is intermittant...


----------



## pcharouz

30/40


----------



## The Pook

30/50


----------

